# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box LGS v1.01 - NVM operations, Repair security and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box LGS v1.01 - NVM operations, Repair security and more * *FW reader engine updated
 New types and models supported
 LGS module prevent whole flash dumping and readout only FW
 All security and unique data will remain after flashing with read FW 
 Android 7 devices with Signed FW not supported yet! 
*Service operations : 
 [MTK] Read NVM 
 [MTK] Write NVM
 [MTK] Read Security
 [MTK] Write Security
 [MTK] Repair Security [IMEI1,IMEI2,BT,WiFi] 
*Other
 Improved Factory Reset
 Improved FRP Reset
 Improved FlashMode init , device detection
 "Forced flashing" and "Data preserve" revised
 Some other improvements and fixes  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Upload* your file to Support
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Download* your file from Support 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

